# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Tandpasta: welke werkt echt voor witte tanden?

## summergame

Mijn vraag is dus duidelijk in mijn titel denk ik  :Smile: . Er zijn tegenwoordig een heleboel tandpastas die beloven je een witte smile te geven... Welke werken er volgens jullie echt? Of is het pure reclame en is er geen enkele tandpasta die je tanden iets witter kan maken?

----------


## antje111111

ik ben bang voor het laatste. het enige wat imo echt werkt is tanden laten bleken. maar dat is duur, en je hebt kans dat je tanden na verloop van tijd bruiner worden dan ze waren...

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik de 'White Now' van Signal en ik ben daar zéér tevreden over!!
Ik rook nl en drink koffie en thee en als ik mijn tanden poets zijn ze onmiddelijk witter;ik vind het een prima tandpasta!! Het effect is echter maar tijdelijk,maar dat is voor mij juist een goede zaak; zo poets ik weer 2/3 keer per dag...anders bleef het vaak bij één keer! En vaker poetsen is dus juist goed voor mij en mijn tandjes!  :Wink:

----------


## joseph13

Daar ben ik zeer

tevreden met sommige tint van mijn tanden. Ik gebruikte producten van het bleken van tanden.

----------


## sietske763

bij etos te koop; beverly hills formula white tandpasta is heel erg goed,
heb veel dingen geprobeerd maar dit werkt!
een grote tube is ongeveer 3.90euro

----------


## dotito

Ik gebruik nu voor de moment de nieuwe sensodyne Rapid omdat ik van aard een beetje last heb van gevoelige tanden.
Moet zeggen heel goede tandpasta,vooral tegen pijn en gevoeligheid helpt effectief.


Maar ik heb daarvoor heel lang Oral-B gebruikt Pro-sensiteve Whitening zeer tevreden van.
Heb het gevoel dat die voor een gewone tandpasta zijn werk heel goed doet :Big Grin: 


Tandpasta Beverly Hils heb ik vroeger ook redelijk gebruikt,maar door mijn gevoelige tanden kon ik die niet meer gebruiken,en moet zeggen vond dat ook een hele goede tandpasta.

----------


## Sefi

Ik bestel mijn tandpasta in Amerika. XyliWhite heet die.
De truc is de xylitol die erin zit, die maakt je tanden witter. Kijk eens op de tandpasta naar de ingredienten. Ik ben met de nederlandse tandpasta verder niet zo op de hoogte.
Verder werkt baking soda ook heel goed. In Nederland staat dit bekend als zuiveringszout (natriumbicarbonaat). 
Straks allemaal een stralend witte glimlach  :Big Grin:

----------


## sietske763

volgens mijn tandarts is de withe tandpasta van de HEMA eigen merk het beste,
maar gi een ontdekking gedaan............
had ff geen tijd om goed te poetsen dus deed ff een beetje gezichts reinigings lotion op een watje en dan even goed mn tanden afnemen....
resultaat......prachtig schone wittere tanden.....het watje was gewoon bruin van alle koffie en roken, ben altijd bezig om tanden witter te krijgen, maar dit vind ik een groot succes in maar een paar seconden dus je houdt tijd over!
het was een milde reinigings tonic voor de zeer gevoelige huid dus is het volgens mij niet schadelijk, iig veel minder dan wat ik altijd deed....waterstofperoxide erop en bleken enz enz

----------


## Elisabeth9

Sietske: Hema dus? klinkt goed, ik zal er eens na kijken.... :Big Grin:  
reinigingslotion? ha,ha,...hoe kom je er op!  :Stick Out Tongue:  wat gaaf dat het helpt....had je niet een vieze smaak in je mond? grappig....

vroeger als ik naar de tandarts moest dan pak ik de bus Vim of de Jif....maar ja niet te vaak hè ivm glazuur van de tanden....

ik zou haast denken dat er geen slechte tandpasta meer bestaat, maar voor het witter maken is er vèèl te koop...eerlijk gezegd als ik een whitening koop en ik poest minimaal 2 a 3 x dags mijn tanden dan worden ze vanzelf witter....het liefst met een electrisch tandenborstel dan worden je tanden lekker glad van... :Big Grin:  zalig zo'n schoongepoetst bekkie....

----------


## sietske763

klopt...wel een vieze smaak na de tonic, maar ff spoelen met water en dan is het alweer weg

----------


## Elisabeth9

Oke, makkie dus!  :Big Grin:  Succes met je nieuwe ontdekking...

----------


## sietske763

de elmex intensieve cleaning werkt trouwens ook erg goed, je mag het 2 x per week gebruiken, haalt echt alle aanslag weg.
heb onderhand wel 10 tubes pasta in huis, voor de afwisseling zullen we maar zeggen...

----------


## christel1

Mijn dochter heeft haar tanden laten bleachen in een privé kliniek en daar had ze gevraagd welke tandpasta ze het best gebruikte en het meisje zei eerlijk, geen enkele geeft resultaat. 
Je tanden zullen wel properder aanvoelen maar bleken met gelijk wel huis tuin en keukenmiddeltje, het zijn allemaal fabeltjes. En tegen het einde van dit jaar zal alle reclame moeten verdwijnen op voedingswaren zoals goed voor de transit en ook op veel andere producten zoals vele tandpasta's gewoon omdat het niet bewezen is dat het ook effectief werkt. Je bent gewoon heel veel geld kwijt aan die producten maar echt laat jullie geen fabeltjes wijsmaken door tandartsen die je een bepaald product willen aansmeren. Ja er zijn wel tandpasta's voor gevoelige tanden die helpen maar echt niets om wittere tanden te krijgen, het is gewoon de kleur van je tanden en die krijg je mee van jongsaf aan. 
Ga gewoon eens googelen op tanden bleachen en dan kom je al ver. Moet wel zeggen, in Nederland is het veel goedkoper dan in België omdat daar reclame mag gemaakt worden en hier mag het nog enkel gedaan worden door tandartsen en die vragen pakken geld en in Nederland zijn er veel tandartsassistentes die werken voor zo'n praktijken met heel goed resultaat. Je kan gaan voor een total bleaching en dat gebeurt in 2 delen, eerst beschermen ze het tandvlees en dan doen ze er een soort pasta op en die blijft dan 20 minuten à een half uur werken, dan doen ze het eraf en laten ze het je het resultaat zien en als je het resultaat nog niet ok vindt en nog wittere tanden wilt dan krijg je nog eens hetzelfde gedurende dezelfde tijd. En mijn dochter haar tanden waren meer dan 10 tinten lichter ook al valt het niet echt op, je kan ook overbleaching doen maar dan is het effect echt onnatuurlijk en niet mooi meer te noemen. Een bleaching raden ze aan om de 4 jaar omdat het ook het glazuur aantast van je tanden, een opfrisbeurt mag om de 2 jaar. Mijn dochter heeft de 1ste keer 220 euro betaald, de 2de keer 150 omdat het een promotie was. Pas op, je mag wel geen enkel gaatje hebben of ze beginnen er gewoon niet aan. Ik mag hier geen reclame maken voor een bepaalde kliniek maar je mag me altijd een PB sturen en dan geef ik de nodige informatie en het telefoonnr of website.

----------


## Lisa2177

Thuis Tanden Bleken - buyibright.nl Ibright werkt gemakkelijk en snel en is uiteraard veel goedkoper dan de tandarts. Na vijf behandelingen werden tanden al stukken witter en zonder pijn en irritatie van het tandvlees!

----------


## Flogiston

Maar wat zijn de langetermijngevolgen voor de kwaliteit van je tandglazuur?

----------

